# Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

We don't have these yet, but know we need them when we travel around Europe.

I went on the Seguridad Social website and filled in a request there, but got an email back saying they couldn't fulfill my request and to go into an office. Any idea of the documents I might need/forms I might have to fill in (and whether I can do them beforehand?)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry, I'm a pensioner and since April 2010 our EHICs have come from UK to where we have to apply for renewals, etc


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> We don't have these yet, but know we need them when we travel around Europe.
> 
> I went on the Seguridad Social website and filled in a request there, but got an email back saying they couldn't fulfill my request and to go into an office. Any idea of the documents I might need/forms I might have to fill in (and whether I can do them beforehand?)


I don't know - do you have temporary cards?

maybe that's the reason??

in theory you should only need your health cards but I'd take everything you can think of - res cert, SS papers, passport , photocopies & a stapler!!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I don't know - do you have temporary cards?
> 
> maybe that's the reason??
> 
> in theory you should only need your health cards but I'd take everything you can think of - res cert, SS papers, passport , photocopies *& a stapler!!*


You know, there's a really funny video on YouTube about that.... :bolt:

Thank you - no, we don't have temporary cards. We do have EHIC cards but pretty sure they should be replaced by the TSE. We also have CatSault cards to access healthcare here, which I will take, along with everything mentioned above, to the Seg Social! Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> You know, there's a really funny video on YouTube about that.... :bolt:
> 
> Thank you - no, we don't have temporary cards. We do have EHIC cards but pretty sure they should be replaced by the TSE. We also have CatSault cards to access healthcare here, which I will take, along with everything mentioned above, to the Seg Social! Will let you know how I get on.


I wondered if you had temp CatSalut cards, because here when you first register, they give you temp cards until the proper permanent ones are ready - the temp ones have an expiry date on them

you're right, now that you're in the Spanish system, you do need TSEs, & yes, please do let us know what size staples they need


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

As far as I know, the cards we have are permanent - didn't have temp ones though, just waited till they arrived. I think we would've been able to see a Dr in that time in an emergency.
Will let you know!


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

goingtobcn said:


> As far as I know, the cards we have are permanent - didn't have temp ones though, just waited till they arrived. I think we would've been able to see a Dr in that time in an emergency.
> Will let you know!


These cards are not permament you need to renew them every 2 years. You also need to be paying into the system here.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There was always a problem with obtaining the TSE cards for anyone other than someone paying in to the system, even pensioners. It would always end up with the pop-up 'please go to your local ' office to apply. Thought it might have changed now .


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> There was always a problem with obtaining the TSE cards for anyone other than someone paying in to the system, even pensioners. It would always end up with the pop-up 'please go to your local ' office to apply. Thought it might have changed now .


But, if you are a pensioner or have health care paid for by UK, then THEY issue the EHIC/TSE card and not Spain.

As I understand it, Spain only issue the TSE if you are paying into the system here. That is, are paying your SS.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

iirc *goingtobcn* _is _paying into the system, so that shouldn't be an issue


@ leedsutdgem - do you meant the CatSalud cards have to be renewed? 

in any case - since *goingtobcn *has only just got hers that can't be the problem, either.....


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I got the TSE last summer for my daughter. Addmitedly she's Spanish, but all they asked for was her DNI and her father's DNI because she's his dependant. I had both of their health cards with me, but they didn't ask for them. They could see all of the seguridad social information in the computer system. They didn't ask for photocopies or photos or anything else. The TSE arrived in my mailbox less than a week later. It was a very easy process overall.

This was in Andalucia, and it could be different in other parts of Spain.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

leedsutdgem said:


> These cards are not permament you need to renew them every 2 years. You also need to be paying into the system here.


Do you mean the CatSalut cards need to be renewed every 2 years? Wouldn't be an issue for us as we'll probably have left by then anyway (husband on a fixed 2 year contract).

And yes, I'm paying into the system as autonomo.

Kalohi - hopefully our experience will be as straightforward as yours!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> But, if you are a pensioner or have health care paid for by UK, then THEY issue the EHIC/TSE card and not Spain.
> 
> As I understand it, Spain only issue the TSE if you are paying into the system here. That is, are paying your SS.


Sorry , my fault it should have read 'Spanish pensioners'.
Actually they are required to provide them to anyone who is registered & has healthcare.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Sorry , my fault it should have read 'Spanish pensioners'.
> Actually they are required to provide them to anyone who is registered & has healthcare.


By 'they' I presume you mean Spain?

If so, then does that mean that my children can get TSE cards even though my wife and I can NOT get health care (don't even go there ...)?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> By 'they' I presume you mean Spain?
> 
> If so, then does that mean that my children can get TSE cards even though my wife and I can NOT get health care (don't even go there ...)?


If they are in the system ,then yes.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Just an update as promised - went to Seg Social this morning and my heart sank when I saw the length of the queue just to get a ticket to wait some more!
However, things moved fairly quickly and the lady (who, s0d's law, was the one my husband got a bit angry with over the apostille issue!) only needed my NIE to look me up on the system. As I'm flying to the UK tomorrow for a hen weekend, she printed a temporary version and said the actual card will arrive in under 10 days.

So, I didn't need any of the photocopies I'd prepared :lol: and there was no stapling to be done!


----------

